# Embedding FreeBSD in a Keyboard (USB)



## Preetpal (Jan 15, 2018)

I was wondering if it is possible to install FreeBSD on a USB powered peripheral such as a keyboard.

In particular, I was looking at a project that used Arduino (https://www.makeuseof.com/tag/make-custom-shortcut-buttons-arduino/) to create a functioning USB keyboard but wanted to do something similar but with the Arduino software stack replaced with FreeBSD.


----------



## Nicola Mingotti (Jan 23, 2018)

AFAIK, you can not install FreeBSD in Arduino, it is really a small board.

It is possible to install FreeBSD on a BeagleBone or a Raspberry and do *much more* than Arduino can. Personally I am a big fan of BeagleBone Black. I reccomend you the book "Expoloring BeagleBone" by Molly to get started, it is about Linux in the BB, but it will be usefull anyway !

The exmple you show basically loops to check the status of digital pins, this is the easiest possible thing you can do in BeagleBone. Also, for continuous looping the BB has two units called PRU... read that book, you will be fascinated.


----------

